# Question about Foreign Earned Income and Self-Employment



## kcooper (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone
I am a freelance writer working on contract and I have been out of the US since May of 2011; it seems I meet the physical presence test for foreign income exclusion but all of my work has been with companies based in the US, not foreign companies. I am having trouble finding information about whether that type of income is considered ''foreign earned'' income. I know I am still responsible for self-employment tax but want to know if I qualify for the exclusion--my income amount definitely qualifies as it is well under 92,000. I have been splitting my time between several countries in SE Asia during this period. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It doesn't matter where the companies are located that you are working for - only that you meet either the physical presence or the bona fide income test and that your tax home is in a foreign country.

Take a look at Publication 54 under the heading "tax home in a foreign country" to see if that applies to you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

